# CZ Kadet



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone own the Kadet? I would like to get some opinions on this pistol.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the Kadett conversion kit mounted on a CZ 85 and it is first rate. All steel and accurate as heck. Here are two reviews of the conversion kit. They are extensive and worth a read:

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=7266

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=8018

JP


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the conversion kit for use with my CZ-75BD. I couldn't be more satisfied. It runs without any problems and I really like the solid feel using the full-size frame. If you get it you won't regret it.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
is it ammo fussy, will it shoot cheap bulk pack stuff?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have used many different brands of ammo without any problem. Kind of amazing...


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I use theCZ kadet on my CZ75 SP)1 Tactical. I am happy with it. Depending on the type of ammo, I get the occasional failure. If I am shooting good ammo, then no failures. Most of the failures are due to bad 22lr ammo.


----------



## etaoin (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the Kadet (not the conversion kit). It doesn't seem to like hollow points and/or naked lead bullets. FMJ bullets are good to go all day long, though.


----------

